# Tongue Jack



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Last week, when setting up at a campsite, the original "Armstrong" tongue jack gave out suddenly and the tongue dropped 12-16 inches.







Apparently the gears had stripped because turning the crank now does nothing. It was a good thing I had a big bottle jack and wooden blocks with us, so I could properly level the Outback. Also good that the dropping trailer didn't injure anyone.

So now we need a new jack. If the manual jack never failed, I might have kept it forever. But now I'm looking at a power jack. I have heard the many reports of how wonderful the power jacks are, but what I'm looking for are any reports of power jacks failing or breaking. I would expect that, like the manual jacks, the most likely failure would be the gears.

So, how about it? Anyone have any stories of a power jack failing? If so, please include make and model as well as nature of the problem. Also, if the maunfacturer took care of you with a warranty replacement. Thanks for any help.

Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow Bill sorry to hear about that that could have been ugly.







Glad no one was injuried. 
I just recently bought the Atwood 3500 for the DH & we've only used it once....so I'm no help there. But, I will be following your thread to read about any failures. Great Question!

Tami


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the troubles. My Tounge jack was acutally giving off metal shavings where the crank went into the jack. It's a great excuse for a power jack!









I'm sure they can fail too, but what can you do???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We've had our Atwood 3500 Power Jack for a year now and no problems at all







(knock on wood)
I've never heard of one of these failing...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Over the years I've heard of a few manual jacks going south, like Nathan siad usually people have seen some metal shavings. Good idee to keep these well oiled.

As far as electric ones, go for it. Buy a heavy duty one and you should be good to go. Both Atwood and UltraFab make good jacks.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the Ultra Power Tongue Jack..
Used it many times now..
Absolutely one of the best aftermarket add-ons for your Outback..


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Atwood 3500, the best money you'll spend on your OB.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Had Atwood jack on Holiday Rambler 16 years,no problem with it.

First thing bought for Outback.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks to all that replied. I guess if nobody has seen a problem with their power jack, that's a plus. For everyone who has one, let's hope they last 100 years.

Once I buy one, I'll probably post about it. But a thing that concerns me about having one is for someone to start playing with the power jack. For me this could be trouble, since my Outback sits on the edge of my lot close to a public street. I guess I can always put a disconnect switch on the power feed to the jack, hidden under the propane tank cover.

Bill


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

I installed the Atwood 3500 last November and it has been great. I wouldn't think if cranking the manual jack with the Equalizer hitch anymore.

Anyway, I mounted one of those spare key lock boxes to the frame under the propane cover. I place the jack fuse in there so no one will intentionally or accidently hit the switches.

While in storage, I also disconnect the cable from the battery.

Regards,

MarkS


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

cookie9933 said:


> But a thing that concerns me about having one is for someone to start playing with the power jack.


Most of them come with an inline fuse that you can just pull out. Also, get a head cover and nobody will see the switches to think of messing with it.

Good Luck


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> But a thing that concerns me about having one is for someone to start playing with the power jack.


Most of them come with an inline fuse that you can just pull out. Also, get a head cover and nobody will see the switches to think of messing with it.

Good Luck








[/quote]

I installed a battery disconnect switch under the front cowl and hooked up my Atwood power jack so that it is disconnected, too, when the switch is turned to OFF. Mine has a removeable key so that nobody can turn the 12V ON and/or play with the jack when the trailer is in storage.

Love the Atwood 3500 jack. It easily lifts the trailer tongue and the rear of my TV and makes hitching and unhitching a breeze.

Hey Jim - where do you get a head cover? Been looking for this, but haven't found one.

Mike


----------

